# My old Dark Eldar with a new paint job



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

I'v decided to re-paint all my old dark eldar to both improve on my old scheme (my skills have improved since then I hope:biggrin and to allow them to fit in with the new range of models.

I went for a black and white scheme as I havn't seen anyone with white Dark Eldar so I thought it would be a bit different and also look kinda cool.
My main problem now is how to base the models. I fancy going for a snow theme as I think snow bases look great but would that be too much white? I havn't decided yet so your input is most welcome.

This is my old scheme
Front








Back









and now my new one
Front








Back


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good use of Corsair bodies.

I like the cloaks; however, the white armour looks a little clumped. Did you strip the models first? If you did, your paint might be a little thick.



Shaun_wi said:


> I fancy going for a snow theme as I think snow bases look great but would that be too much white?


Your models are grey white, so you could create a contrast between whites by using a blue undercoat for the snow, and adding in some exposed rocks.

Alternatively, a tundra base using dry-brushed patches of white over a brown soil instead of all over snow could look good.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Good use of Corsair bodies.
> 
> I lime the cloaks; however, the white armour looks a little clumped. did you strip the models first? If you did, your paint might be a little thick.


I didn't bother stripping the models first, Theres so many models to re-paint and quite simply I can't be bothered :grin: so that is probably why the white looks a little clumped or it could just be the pictures, in the flesh i think the armour looks clean and smooth but I'm biased of course.
Thanks for the feedback though


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The colour scheme is certainly an improvement. Its nice to see DE not predominantly black.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the white and blue, and it is nice to see DE in a brighter, yet still menacing, scheme. I am with Dave though, without stripping the old models your white looks chalky, thick, and clumpy. It puts me off them a bit, but the scheme works well. Especially on the cloaks.


----------

